# VPN - Aventail/RADIUS



## RobinBanks (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi,

I have an issue where I cannot RDP to my RADIUS server when logged into my VPN account from home - it just fails as if it can't see the box. All other user accounts are working fine. I can ping the opposing boxes when on the LAN.

Any ideas?

Cheers...


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

When VPNed can you ping the RADIUS server? Can you RDP when logged in at that particular site?


----------



## RobinBanks (Oct 25, 2006)

No, I cannot ping the RADIUS server when logged in to the VPN. It's like it doesn't know the route through to it.

Can I RDP when at the site? Do you mean whilst on the same LAN? I can access the RADIUS server when in the office, yes, just not through the VPN. 

Basically I'm after another excuse not to go into the office!!!

Cheers...


----------

